# Low End Build



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm putting together a low end build for a friend. We're looking at browsing, Word, Excel, iTunes, viewing photos, etc. I'd just like to check a couple of things with you. First off, which of these would be better?

CPUs

I'm guessing the A6-6400K is the best, but would the A4s work for this build as I'm trying to keep the cost down real low?

Thanks


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Any of those would be suitable for an internet box with word processing. Will also handle most brwser games and some light A/V processing.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I know you said budget build....but all those CPU's are dual core....I highly recommend a 4 core CPU.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Stated uses for the pc do not warrant the extra cost of a four core proc.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would do the AMD A4-7300 or the A6. Both will be good for the usage.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys. The customer wants a desktop so I'm trying to stay low enough in price that I can convince her to let me do a build versus buying an OEM.

I know you guys recommend XFX or Seasonic PSUs, but how are EVGA?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I used an EVGA PSU for a fiend's repair some years ago and, as far as I know, it's still working. I did 'overestimate' the power-rating a little (550W for a 500W build) so it wouldn't get so stressed though :wink:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

See what you guys think of this: https://amzn.com/w/US0UC84T4I4R


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Nope. Not gonna work.

The motherboard you've chosen is socketed for AM3/AM3+ processors. The A4-7300 requires a FM2 socketed board. Such as:
https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Micro-D...8&qid=1466630676&sr=1-1&keywords=asus+a68hm-k

Also the power supply. The EVGA SuperNova line are decent supplies. This 430 watt model is not one of those. A basic inexpensive entry level supply, which will get the job done and which is unlikely to put your other hardware at risk. 

Rest looks fine.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Argh! Thanks, Gcavan. That's why I wanted you to check.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

https://amzn.com/w/34KMVHZJWKGLE

See if I missed anything.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Assuming all else the same (i.e. from link in post#8), looks good.

FYI: When choosing a motherboard and/or CPU, always check the motherboard CPU support sheet, found on the manufacturer's product pages. This will show what processors are supported by the specific motherboard and the version of system BIOS required. 

Nothing worse than assembling a new PC and finding you need to update BIOS before it will POST, or worse, that the chosen CPU is simply not supported.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> Nothing worse than assembling a new PC and finding you need to update BIOS before it will POST, or worse, that the chosen CPU is simply not supported.


If I recall correctly, I believe new Asus boards are now coming with the ability to upgrade the BIOS without a CPU in place. I hope more motherboards come with this feature as well.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I have the parts in the mail.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If I recall correctly, I believe new Asus boards are now coming with the ability to upgrade the BIOS without a CPU in place. I hope more motherboards come with this feature as well.


For real, that is really awesome news Justin!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The board and the Apu are fine now and great catch gcavan as all the processors were FM2 and I didn't notice that at all. Evga psus above 550 watts are mostly Super Flower builds and they are fine as well


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> For real, that is really awesome news Justin!


New Gigabyte boards also picked it up. They just released the new 2011 boards on the website.

MSI and others should follow suit hopefully soon.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Now that is a major breakthrough, especially when board makers feel no compunction to flash bios on packaged boards that may have been sitting for a while and completely ruin the experience for beginning builders who would not have other cpus laying around to make it easy to do.


----------

